# Zatoichi, the blind swordsman



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 27, 2005)

I just finished watching Beat Takeshi's the blind swordsman: Zatoichi. Let me just say that I am very impressed. This is definitely my new favorite Martial Arts movie. Great sword choreography and the CGI was also pretty well done.  


:samurai:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 28, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> I just finished watching Beat Takeshi's the blind swordsman: Zatoichi. Let me just say that I am very impressed. This is definitely my new favorite Martial Arts movie. Great sword choreography and the CGI was also pretty well done.
> 
> 
> :samurai:


 
The bloodspray was the best I've ever seen, and I loved the swordplay.

I'm a big Zatoichi fan, I have almost half the series on DVD.  But I think the movie lacked a lot of the elements that made the original series great.  

I highly reccomend the older films. There are 26 spanning over 20 years. If you want to pick one up I reccomend this one, guest starring Toshiro Mifune ( from 7 Samurai, Rashomon, lots of Kurosawa films).  You'll see exactly what I mean when you sink your katana into this classic! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000B1ODS/102-6876450-9890541?v=glance&n=130&n=507846&s=dvd&v=glance


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

I've seen it listed on the movie channels but have never taped it. I'll start looking for it!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought it was a great movie.  Even my wife liked it


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 28, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I thought it was a great movie. Even my wife liked it


 
Did you like the tap dancing Peter Pans?  That last scene was just.. Embarrassing.  I mean, I know tap dancing is historically important in feudal Japan and all...

The many different unresolved sub plots frustrated me to no end.  And really, Beat Takeshi is a sorry excuse for a Zatoichi.  I'm going to have to disagree with you here, Egg. =)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 28, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Did you like the tap dancing Peter Pans? That last scene was just.. Embarrassing. I mean, I know tap dancing is historically important in feudal Japan and all...
> 
> The many different unresolved sub plots frustrated me to no end. And really, Beat Takeshi is a sorry excuse for a Zatoichi. I'm going to have to disagree with you here, Egg. =)


 
Oh...I forgot about that...ummm...big ending.  That was a little out of character, I agree.  I liked the rest of it though


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 28, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Did you like the tap dancing Peter Pans? That last scene was just.. Embarrassing. I mean, I know tap dancing is historically important in feudal Japan and all...
> 
> The many different unresolved sub plots frustrated me to no end. And really, Beat Takeshi is a sorry excuse for a Zatoichi. I'm going to have to disagree with you here, Egg. =)


 
Let's agree to disagree. I think Beat Takeshi did a great job. Did you guys watch the special features/making of the movie? Takeshi was really into the choreography and moved very nicely. That final scene was a bit strange but fits Takeshi's personality perfectly...I found it amusing. All we need now is a new version of Lone Wolf & Cub.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 28, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> Let's agree to disagree. .


 
I always agree to disagree, naturally.  I will admit Takeshi makes a loveable Zatoichi.  

I think my main problem with the movie is the expectations I have of the Zatoichi character.  Allow me to explain.

Ichi is a gambler who scams and cheats, not just listens to dice.  He drinks to excess, smokes opium, and buys a prostitute every chance he gets, many of which don't charge him due to his sheer charm and good looks.  He's a tortured superhero with a dark history ridden with guilt and constantly paying off the debt to society he imposed upon himself.    He's very talkative, brazen, sarcastic and speaks boldly to whomever he pleases when he sees it fit.  In a word, Ichi is freaking cool.. I'm talking Sterling Hayden cool.

Takeshi takes this tragic character and vanilla's him down to a vigilante with nothing better to do... No tortured background, no excessive drinking, none of the trademark cheating scenes, no Geisha throwing themselves at him.  The slick sword work was there, but as far as choreography it falls short of the more grand battles in the original 26. 

Please stop me if you'd rather not hear any more, I have a million things wrong with this movie I can discuss for pages. =)



			
				JMD said:
			
		

> All we need now is a new version of Lone Wolf & Cub.


 
Oh yes, or Lady Snowblood.  Bring on the remakes.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 28, 2005)

I will definitely have to make a stop at the old Virgin Megastore and purchase a few of the classic Ichi flix. Sounds like my kind of character... 

%-} 

BTW, no need to go on for pages about what you didn't like in the remake. LOL, I get your point. 

On a side note Shaolinwind, any other cool MA flix you care to recommend?

Good post!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 28, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> On a side note Shaolinwind, any other cool MA flix you care to recommend?
> 
> Good post!


 
Awwww man I wanted to bash this film! Movies are one of the few things in which I push my opinions.  =)

Well if you haven't looked into Lady Snowblood yet, you might want to.  I'm a big Sammo Hung fan myself, I always reccomend Magnificent Butcher. It features Tak-Hing Kwan as Wong Fei Hong, everyone's favorite Wong Fei Hong including myself.  There's a full contact chinese calligraphy battle right at the beginning!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

The DVD version of Zatoichi also has a bonus disk with Sonatine, another of Takeshi's films. That one is more of a modern Yakuza flick, but I liked it as well...


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 29, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> The DVD version of Zatoichi also has a bonus disk with Sonatine, another of Takeshi's films. That one is more of a modern Yakuza flick, but I liked it as well...


 
Kreth,

I was given the Takeshi "Zatoichi" DVD for X-mas. I watched Sonatine last night. Very strange film... couldn't stop watching it though.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> I watched Sonatine last night. Very strange film... couldn't stop watching it though.


Same here. I was hesitant about watching it, as I don't really get into Yakuza flicks, but I liked Sonatine.


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey i just bought that Movie today, yea pretty Cool sword fights.

Wish there were more.



I thought that Chubby Kid who ran around the house and yelled was HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2006)

Just to pop in here  I like the movie but hated the last scenes ( the danceing)
The char. is protrayed verry well and makes one wonder if this was not what the life of a Ronin would not be like


----------

